# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  К 6 утра телефонная связь абонентов АТС 242 и 243 в Минске восстановлена в полном объеме

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

